# Arizona blonde vs Chilean Rose??



## Aline Lassala (Jan 26, 2017)

So i'm looking for a very docile tarantula that doesn't mind being held.(i know temperament is a hit or miss but) I've heard rose hairs can be moody and defensive and i've heard majority of Arizona blondes are really chill and sweet, even the wild caught. Id like opinions on which is better? I know tarantulas are more "look don't touch" pets.. but i really want to be able to handle mine.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Sad 4 | Lollipop 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jan 26, 2017)

I'd go for the Arizona blonde which is the common name. In forums like this we use the scientific name which would be Aphonopelma chalcodes. The names just helps us determine which species you'e talking about.

Back to the point. the chalcodes (blonde) would be an overall better choice for two main reasons, those being:
Rose hairs an fast for really long times, possibly a year or more. This can lead to anxiety for new keepers. Also like you said the Rose hairs (Grammastola rosea/ porteri/ northern) can have mood swings, one day it's a teddy bear and the next it's a demon spawn.

For handling, I don't recommend it for several reasons which have been beaten to death on this forum already so I'll just give you some main reasons 1.) it risks your T escaping, I remember there was a threat about a T that crwaled up someones fireplace chimney. 2.) it is an unnecessary risk of injury to your spider and your self. I say if you Must handle, don't be complacent and do it in a confined space on the floor so there is no risk of a fall.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh, dear, here we go again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 26, 2017)

Aline Lassala said:


> So i'm looking for a very docile tarantula that doesn't mind being held.(i know temperament is a hit or miss but) I've heard rose hairs can be moody and defensive and i've heard majority of Arizona blondes are really chill and sweet, even the wild caught. Id like opinions on which is better? I know tarantulas are more "look don't touch" pets.. but i really want to be able to handle mine.


Well, the term 'psycho rosie' exists for a reason. Some are not friendly. While a species may _tend_ to typically act a certain way, your particular spider has its own behavioral tendencies.

If it were me, between the two, I would go for the A. chalcodes.

Having said that, I've heard many people swear by Euathlus Sp. Red as the #1 best T to handle, if you're going to do it. I'm not personally in favor of it, because there is no benefit and all risk to the animal. Even a short fall onto a hard surface can be fatal for them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Aline Lassala (Jan 26, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Well, the term 'psycho rosie' exists for a reason. Some are not friendly. While a species may _tend_ to typically act a certain way, your particular spider has its own behavioral tendencies.
> 
> If it were me, between the two, I would go for the A. chalcodes.
> 
> Having said that, I've heard many people swear by Euthalus Sp. Red as the #1 best T to handle, if you're going to do it. I'm not personally in favor of it, because there is no benefit and all risk to the animal. Even a short fall onto a hard surface can be fatal for them.


Thank you guys for the info! 
Okay so for now i've decided to go for a chalcodes, i've looked up euathlus sp reds before they seem super super sweet but i can't seem to find them ANYWHERE (online) i really wanted one but  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ . if i really don't find one i'm getting a female a.chalcodes from ken the bug guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Walker253 (Jan 26, 2017)

Not touching the handling question, but vs the two, I like the A chalcodes. They are great and easier to deal with. Even though they are both desert tarantulas, I find feeding the chalcodes is easier than the porteri. 
The E sp red is a great T.  They aren't rare, but not easy to find larger than a spiderling. If you find one, grab it. You won't regret it.
Another one that should be high on your list is the Grammostola pulchripes. It is a fantastic all around first tarantula. They eat well, are calm for the most part, they get pretty big and are easier to find. They are my favorite pick for a first T
Good luck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## cold blood (Jan 26, 2017)

Aline Lassala said:


> Thank you guys for the info!
> Okay so for now i've decided to go for a chalcodes, i've looked up euathlus sp reds before they seem super super sweet but i can't seem to find them ANYWHERE (online) i really wanted one but  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ . if i really don't find one i'm getting a female a.chalcodes from ken the bug guy.


check the classifieds...its a consolidation of hundreds of sellers and dealers.  sp. reds are out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Walker253 (Jan 26, 2017)

Aline Lassala said:


> . if i really don't find one i'm getting a female a.chalcodes from ken the bug guy.


Last I heard, some guy with the name @cold blood is a pretty good source for a great G pulchripes

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 26, 2017)

If I had to make the choice between the two - I would pick the Aphonopelma chalcodes. It's not because I am hating on Grammostola porteri, because I have always had them and loved them, but if I could only have one or the other the A.chalcodes would win.
I adore my girl so much - she is always active and rearranging her enclosure. I even think it's awesome that she fills her dish with substrate. She has a lot of character. Plus, she is just stunningly gorgeous...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## gobey (Jan 26, 2017)

Get the Aphonopelma 

It'll be a more consistent spider in behavior and feeding

Both are slow growers that require a very simple setup.

The Aphonopelma is prettier IMO too.

My G. porteri is a grouch. I love her as she was my first T. But upon recently getting an Aphonopelma seemanni, I'm wishing I started with a more interesting and less cranky T lol.

As for handling.

Be careful for you and your T. Test its temperament first. I wouldn't handle often either. The T is the variable in that equation you will never control.

That's all I'll say about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aline Lassala (Jan 26, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> If I had to make the choice between the two - I would pick the Aphonopelma chalcodes. It's not because I am hating on Grammostola porteri, because I have always had them and loved them, but if I could only have one or the other the A.chalcodes would win.
> I adore my girl so much - she is always active and rearranging her enclosure. I even think it's awesome that she fills her dish with substrate. She has a lot of character. Plus, she is just stunningly gorgeous...
> View attachment 230092


oh my gosh she's precious!!! i think tarantulas are so cute hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 26, 2017)

Aline Lassala said:


> i've looked up euathlus sp reds before they seem super super sweet but i can't seem to find them ANYWHERE (online)


http://www.net-bug.net/apps/webstore/products/show/6488462

https://fearnottarantulas.com/product/euathlus-sp-red-chilean-flame-18/

http://www.swiftinverts.com/ (scroll down to the E section)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 26, 2017)

Chalcodes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Love 4


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 26, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Chalcodes!


_*YEAH, POEC54 BACK ON THE BOARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 26, 2017)

Back by popular demand.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 26, 2017)

chalcodes wins in every way in my books. looks, temperament, etc etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 26, 2017)

Chalcodes are gorgeous.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Aline Lassala (Jan 26, 2017)

gobey said:


> Get the Aphonopelma
> 
> It'll be a more consistent spider in behavior and feeding
> 
> ...



okay thanks! and


Aline Lassala said:


> So i'm looking for a very docile tarantula that doesn't mind being held.(i know temperament is a hit or miss but) I've heard rose hairs can be moody and defensive and i've heard majority of Arizona blondes are really chill and sweet, even the wild caught. Id like opinions on which is better? I know tarantulas are more "look don't touch" pets.. but i really want to be able to handle mine.





Aline Lassala said:


> So i'm looking for a very docile tarantula that doesn't mind being held.(i know temperament is a hit or miss but) I've heard rose hairs can be moody and defensive and i've heard majority of Arizona blondes are really chill and sweet, even the wild caught. Id like opinions on which is better? I know tarantulas are more "look don't touch" pets.. but i really want to be able to handle mine.


Alright guys! thanks so much for all the advice, and opinions, i've decided to get an A. chalcodes and maybe later on get a cute little euathlus sp red. glad to join this T community and learn more everyday

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 26, 2017)

We're here to help.  This hobby can be very enjoyable, lots of good people.  I've had tarantulas for over 40 years and they still fascinate me.  It's times like these that I recall the words of Batman (Adam West): _Another youth put on the road to a brighter tomorrow._

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 27, 2017)

Aline Lassala said:


> I know tarantulas are more "look don't touch" pets.. but i really want to be able to handle mine.


Would you handle fish too? Handling a T is a great way to end up with an injured or dead T. Good luck w/that.



Aline Lassala said:


> cute little euathlus sp red.


They are out there.













E. sp. Red, Adult Female- Recent Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016
__ 1
__
chilensis
euathlus sp. "red"
female
homoeomma
homoeomma chilensis



















E. sp. Red, Adult Female eating 2 of 2.



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















AF  E. sp. Red, Post-Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 27, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Back by popular demand.


Where have you been, send me a PM when clean you out your inbox. Good to see are around and kicking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Crowbi (Jan 27, 2017)

Personally, I think people here are just mostly against the Grammostola Rosea because it's so common in the hobby, and always recommended for beginners... That said, any species can have individuals with wildly varying personalities, so there's that. I try not to handle my Ts (anymore, yes I did handle them before I realized how bad that was for them) but my Grammostola sp "North" is very docile if somewhat shy.

He/she just molted and looks beautiful, but hey, I'm biased and I don't own a chalcodes (yet!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 27, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Chalcodes!


YOU'RE ALIVE!!!!! Yay!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 27, 2017)

Crowbi said:


> Personally, I think people here are just mostly against the Grammostola Rosea because it's so common in the hobby, and always recommended for beginners.I.. That said, any species can have individuals with wildly varying personalities, so there's that. I try not to handle my Ts (anymore, yes I did handle them before I realized how bad that was for them) but my Grammostola sp "North" is very docile if somewhat shy.
> 
> He/she just molted and looks beautiful, but hey, I'm biased and I don't own a chalcodes (yet!)


Euhm, no. G.rosea isn't recommended for beginning T keepers because of them being common. 
They're not recommended for 
beginners because they are notorious for moodswings and extended fasting. Throw in the fact that they grow slow, that makes it not the best first species.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Award 1


----------



## Crowbi (Jan 27, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Euhm, no. G.rosea isn't recommended for beginning T keepers because of them being common.
> They're not recommended for
> beginners because they are notorious for moodswings and extended fasting. Throw in the fact that they grow slow, that makes it not the best first species.


You misunderstand me. They aren't recommended here, and I agree with it, but in the internet in general? They're pretty much your 'first tarantula' almost in every other website -- not that these websites are any good, obviously.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Trenor (Jan 27, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> http://www.net-bug.net/apps/webstore/products/show/6488462
> 
> https://fearnottarantulas.com/product/euathlus-sp-red-chilean-flame-18/
> 
> http://www.swiftinverts.com/ (scroll down to the E section)


You should note that these guys are slow growers so if you get them at this size they will be tiny for a long time.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 27, 2017)

Crowbi said:


> You misunderstand me. They aren't recommended here, and I agree with it, but in the internet in general? They're pretty much your 'first tarantula' almost in every other website -- not that these websites are any good, obviously.


Grammostola porteri/rosea are an excellent choice for beginners - beginners who have done their homework and are aware that they can fast for many months and could have mood swings ranging from angel to demon.
When it comes to dead easy husbandry, they are an excellent choice. When it comes to getting a species that will not cost you a fortune - even as an adult female, they are an excellent choice. When it comes to a very low maintenance, low venom toxicity, low defensiveness, they are a perfect choice for a first tarantula. When it comes to forgiving new keeper's mistakes that would easily kill lots of other species, they are the perfect choice.
As long as you are prepared for the very small list of cons, as opposed to the very long list of pros, then they are an excellent choice for a very first tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Helpful 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jan 27, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> Grammostola porteri/rosea are an excellent choice for beginners - beginners who have done their homework and are aware that they can fast for many months and could have mood swings ranging from angel to demon.
> When it comes to dead easy husbandry, they are an excellent choice. When it comes to getting a species that will not cost you a fortune - even as an adult female, they are an excellent choice. When it comes to a very low maintenance, low venom toxicity, low defensiveness, they are a perfect choice for a first tarantula. When it comes to forgiving new keepers mistakes that would easily kill lots of other species, they are the perfect choice.
> As long as you are prepared for the very small list of cons, as opposed to the very long list of pros, then this is an excellent choice for a very first tarantula.


Only reason why I wouldn't recommend it to someone who just joins the hobby is because they can be pet rocks. They fast for months and even years, and with their slow growth rate and slow attitude, I personally am not a fan. Individuals vary, but that is what I have heard. IMO, I like to own T's that are always doing something. T's that love to eat, always webbing, changing their burrows, etc. That is just me though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 27, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> Grammostola porteri/rosea are an excellent choice for beginners - beginners who have done their homework and are aware that they can fast for many months and could have mood swings ranging from angel to demon.
> When it comes to dead easy husbandry, they are an excellent choice. When it comes to getting a species that will not cost you a fortune - even as an adult female, they are an excellent choice. When it comes to a very low maintenance, low venom toxicity, low defensiveness, they are a perfect choice for a first tarantula. When it comes to forgiving new keeper's mistakes that would easily kill lots of other species, they are the perfect choice.
> As long as you are prepared for the very small list of cons, as opposed to the very long list of pros, then they are an excellent choice for a very first tarantula.


I might argue that G. pulchripes is better overall as a first spider, although I agree that there are way worse choices than the G. Rosea. As with anything, you just have to research and know what you're getting into.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Trenor (Jan 27, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> I might argue that G. pulchripes is better overall as a first spider, although I agree that there are way worse choices than the G. Rosea. As with anything, you just have to research and know what you're getting into.


While I like a lot of things about the G.pulchripes (I have 4 of them myself) they just recently started catching on as the new liked flavor of the month. We tend to bunch the same responses as a group when we recommend Ts just like when we recommend care. There are a lot of good start out Ts in the hobby and it really just depends on what the hobbyist is expecting or looking for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 27, 2017)

I love my Grammostola pulchripes, but they are not for everyone. Someone here recently voiced a concern about their size, which is an absolutely valid concern for a person new to the hobby. Not everyone is going to be comfortable with their first tarantula becoming 7+ inches in a relatively short time compared to others. 
And individuals vary greatly in temperament, as with any species, and you're not guaranteed to get a high tolerance individual. My little girl is not as docile as people are often led to believe and I can see someone being uncomfortable with that at their adult size. Granted, she might become more tolerant as an adult like her brother.
They are an excellent choice for a beginner, but they require research to be done just like every other species out there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 27, 2017)

Crowbi said:


> You misunderstand me. They aren't recommended here, and I agree with it, but in the internet in general? They're pretty much your 'first tarantula' almost in every other website -- not that these websites are any good, obviously.


Ah, it seemed like you dismissed the G.rosea because of how common they are. 
Getting a G.rosea that actually is a G.rosea instead of a porteri/sp.North/Cafe/Maule is another daunting task, since those species are mixed up nine out of ten times, like Brachypelma/Avicularia is. 

But that aside, i think there are pretty G.rosea/porteri and so on, out there. I've been thinking about getting one for the heck of it but i'll definitely get a juvi/adult instead of a sling. Two slow growing slings are enough for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 27, 2017)

My Evelyn was always very active her whole life and was a very sweet and tolerant girl. My Ophelia is also very active and spends a lot of time webbing up her fake plants. She is far more active than both my male B.smithi combined. She seems to be less tolerant than my Evelyn was, though. 
And I think that they are gorgeous too...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Jan 27, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Ah, it seemed like you dismissed the G.rosea because of how common they are.
> Getting a G.rosea that actually is a G.rosea instead of a porteri/sp.North/Cafe/Maule is another daunting task, since those species are mixed up nine out of ten times, like Brachypelma/Avicularia is.
> 
> But that aside, i think there are pretty G.rosea/porteri and so on, out there. I've been thinking about getting one for the heck of it but i'll definitely get a juvi/adult instead of a sling. Two slow growing slings are enough for me


I agree with you.  I still don't have a G. rosea.  Every time I see a female for sale, I pause and then think there is something else I would rather have instead.  I love Aphonopelma, but do wish there was more LB females instead of so many WC specimens.  It is also too bad that Eupalastrus campestratus are just as rare and expensive as E. Sp. Red for adult specimens.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 27, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Only reason why I wouldn't recommend it to someone who just joins the hobby is because they can be pet rocks. They fast for months and even years, and with their slow growth rate and slow attitude, I personally am not a fan. Individuals vary, but that is what I have heard. IMO, I like to own T's that are always doing something. T's that love to eat, always webbing, changing their burrows, etc. That is just me though


My reason is that they do everything so slowly that it makes learning anything from them darn near impossible.  Its hard to learn from something that hardly even moves for long stretches at a time and has incredible low food requirements (we all like to watch them feed, but its extra exciting for a new keeper).

I started with one, had it for over 8 years before I started to put things together and be comfortable with things....I then got a G. pulchripes juvie...and in the next 2 months learned more from that spider than I did in 8 years with that rose hair...getting that pulchripes even made me a better porteri owner.  

I urge people away from rose hairs simply so they can learn things faster, and learn from my mistake.  But then, I rescued mine and didn't buy it, but still, I would have advanced *so* *much* farther so much *faster* had I started with that pulchripes instead.

Another thing to consider is the *VAST* number of new keepers that come here _specifically_ because of concerns for rose hairs...in fact, I'd bet that's the #1 beginner post on this forum.

They're great animals, I love mine and really respect the species for their extreme capabilities...they really are amazing in their own ways....but to start out with one, and just that one, as most people start out, its just frustrating and honestly gives the newbie the wrong impression on tarantulas...It did for me.  They're _uniquely_ boring and slow.

The one person I will suggest them for, is the arachnophobe, and that's because their total lack of movement for extended periods of time can help instill confidence and reduce fears, as movement is the #1 freak out for most phobes. But for those genuinely interested in the hobby, everything else available to them would make a new keeper happier IMO.

As abyss mentioned, the #1 thing most beginners want is an active t, and why wouldn't they...rosies are anything but.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 27, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> My Evelyn was always very active her whole life and was a very sweet and tolerant girl. My Ophelia is also very active and spends a lot of time webbing up her fake plants. She is far more active than both my male B.smithi combined. She seems to be less tolerant than my Evelyn was, though.
> And I think that they are gorgeous too...
> View attachment 230130


I think your experiences differ from most.  Definitely different than mine as my Brachys are all much much more active from my porteri.  i now see where you are coming from.

Pretty t...you take such nice pics all the time

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jan 27, 2017)

I hear hamsters are good for handling (i wouldn't know) Tarantulas really aren't though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 27, 2017)

REEFSPIDER said:


> I hear hamsters are good for handling (i wouldn't know) Tarantulas really aren't though


Honestly, I'd say that they're not great to handle either. Hamsters are nocturnal, so often when you're taking them out, you're pulling them out of bed, and they REALLY don't like it, so biting is a common response. I worked at Petsmart for a couple of years, and by far, we got the most bites from hamsters...easily more than every other animal combined. They are painful because they are small but deep puncture wounds and take a while to heal. We didn't harass the hamsters any more than we had to, but all cages are completely cleaned out once a week, and customers do want to see the animal they're about to buy.

Would I rather handle a hamster or a tarantula? Hamster, because it's less likely to die from handling, and there's no venom, but I can tell you from many hamster bites that they're no fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Pretty t...you take such nice pics all the time


I appreciate that a lot, thank you.  
I think that they are gorgeous creatures and it is important for me to bring out the beauty in them for others to see. That isn't as much of a priority here, since the vast majority already love them, but in other places that I use my photos. Most people are floored at how beautiful some tarantulas are. Some of my gang have won over even the staunchest of arachnophobes.
It's all about spreading the spider love.

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jan 27, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Honestly, I'd say that they're not great to handle either. Hamsters are nocturnal, so often when you're taking them out, you're pulling them out of bed, and they REALLY don't like it, so biting is a common response. I worked at Petsmart for a couple of years, and by far, we got the most bites from hamsters...easily more than every other animal combined. They are painful because they are small but deep puncture wounds and take a while to heal. We didn't harass the hamsters any more than we had to, but all cages are completely cleaned out once a week, and customers do want to see the animal they're about to buy.
> 
> Would I rather handle a hamster or a tarantula? Hamster, because it's less likely to die from handling, and there's no venom, but I can tell you from many hamster bites that they're no fun.


TRUE STORY
i knew a kid in 5th grade whose Aunt had dropped his hamster and it parished consequently. I didnt even remember that until now. Lol. But i have also heard about them having a nasty bite for your average pet rodents.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 27, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I agree with you.  I still don't have a G. rosea.  Every time I see a female for sale, I pause and then think there is something else I would rather have instead.  I love Aphonopelma, but do wish there was more LB females instead of so many WC specimens.  It is also too bad that Eupalastrus campestratus are just as rare and expensive as E. Sp. Red for adult specimens.


Eupalaestrus campestratus sure makes a good beginner species as well. My female is as sweet as can be, rather timid even, but takes down feeders like a Gbb. I don't see them for sale much here either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gobey (Jan 27, 2017)

REEFSPIDER said:


> TRUE STORY
> i knew a kid in 5th grade whose Aunt had dropped his hamster and it parished consequently. I didnt even remember that until now. Lol. But i have also heard about them having a nasty bite for your average pet rodents.


Honestly a mouse or rat is better for handling. Especially a rat.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jan 27, 2017)

Rats are cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Jeff23 (Jan 27, 2017)

gobey said:


> Honestly a mouse or rat is better for handling. Especially a rat.


This is true.  Rats and mice are communal animals while hamsters are solitary animals (like almost all tarantulas) that can't be kept together.  I had a hamster when I was a kid.  It bit the crap out of me multiple times.  Then one day it got out of its cage and chewed a hole in the guest bathroom door.  Needless to say there was nothing I could do to stop the one way ticket for that hamster to new owners.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 27, 2017)

gobey said:


> Honestly a mouse or rat is better for handling. Especially a rat.


Rats are by far my favorite small mammal pets. They are smart and can be very friendly, especially if handled regularly. (I've never been bitten by a rat.) However, they should be housed in pairs, as they do better with a companion.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Love 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jan 27, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Rats are by far my favorite small mammal pets. They are smart and can be very friendly, especially if handled regularly. (I've never been bitten by a rat.) However, they should be housed in pairs, as they do better with a companion.


Most reputable breeders here wont sell you a single rat i tripped out on this before i was more aware of the rats social behavior

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 27, 2017)

REEFSPIDER said:


> Most reputable breeders here wont sell you a single rat i tripped out on this before i was more aware of the rats social behavior


Theyre very prone to depression.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 28, 2017)

REEFSPIDER said:


> Most reputable breeders here wont sell you a single rat i tripped out on this before i was more aware of the rats social behavior


Same goes over here. I have kept rats for about seven or eight years. The people selling rats by themselves are either selling surplus feeders or people who just want to make quick money. They're also the reason why rats are so vulnerable to cancer, pneumonia, and have such short lifespans. Luckily there are several breeders in the Netherlands who are comitted to improve that by selective breeding. 
Lol, sorry, didn't mean to rant. 
Re: social behaviour. Even though rats can get very much attached to their humans, we can never replace another rat, despite of people stating otherwise. Besides, it is much more fun to see them interact with each other. My biggest group had 9 rats, and it was more entertaining than tv. 
I stopped keeping them because of the heartache it gave me to lose them so soon after getting very attached to them everytime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabrgrl (Mar 1, 2017)

Aline Lassala said:


> So i'm looking for a very docile tarantula that doesn't mind being held.(i know temperament is a hit or miss but) I've heard rose hairs can be moody and defensive and i've heard majority of Arizona blondes are really chill and sweet, even the wild caught. Id like opinions on which is better? I know tarantulas are more "look don't touch" pets.. but i really want to be able to handle mine.


I have both, but my blonde is still a sling. My rose hair is pretty skittish. We can hold her, but most the time opening the cage makes her run into her coconut. The blonde is cery docile. Not scared of anything.



Aline Lassala said:


> So i'm looking for a very docile tarantula that doesn't mind being held.(i know temperament is a hit or miss but) I've heard rose hairs can be moody and defensive and i've heard majority of Arizona blondes are really chill and sweet, even the wild caught. Id like opinions on which is better? I know tarantulas are more "look don't touch" pets.. but i really want to be able to handle mine.


The only thing i wish i knew about blondes before i got mine is that theyre burrowers. I havent seen mine much lately.


----------



## ediblepain (Mar 1, 2017)

I keep porteri (often mislabled sold as rose hairs) and I wouldn't recommend them for a first time t owner. They can be quite the pet rock. Plus they fast for no reason, which often freaks out new owners. I love my fuzzballs. No idea how well porteri handle being held, because in all the years I have kept them, I haven't held them.


----------



## tristan4033 (Mar 18, 2017)

If you need a place to buy I would go with ken the big guy I have never had a problem with him and he passionately cares for his animals...... while the Chacolades is ok I started with a Rosie....she has never used a defensive posture against me and has only kicked hairs once( my mistake when I first got her I always tried to hold her) but you shouldn't hold a tarantula unless necessary


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 19, 2017)

I guess no one cares for Grammostola sp. "Concepcion", the very best first starter tarantula in the world.

Some of you have failed to mention depending on which locality of chalcodes would be a great starter. The Aphonopelma chalcodes "New River" would not be the best choice they are moody and have mood swings that is unpredictable. The Aphonopelma chalcodes "Arizona Blonde" is a better choice than the "New River" but overall the "Concepcion" is far the best beginner species in the world.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 19, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> I guess no one cares for Grammostola sp. "Concepcion", the very best first starter tarantula in the world...
> ...overall the "Concepcion" is far the best beginner species in the world.


Hmm...I've never heard anyone recommend it on a starter T list, and I can't remember seeing it for sale, either. I'm guessing that the lack of availability is the reason why people aren't bringing it up. Thank you for the recommendation, though. If it becomes more available in the future, I'll keep it in mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 19, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Hmm...I've never heard anyone recommend it on a starter T list, and I can't remember seeing it for sale, either. I'm guessing that the lack of availability is the reason why people aren't bringing it up. Thank you for the recommendation, though. If it becomes more available in the future, I'll keep it in mind.


 They are up for sale and hobbyists over look this species.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Mar 19, 2017)

I have two Rosies that I like a lot.  In all honesty, most of my tarantulas aren't real exciting, or much different from the rose hairs.  I've had them for a few  years, and have yet to see anything resembling aggression from either one.  The biggest I have handled countless times (I know, I don't handle any these days), so I can say they are my most docile---or can tolerate handling the best.  I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I really enjoyed them when I was just starting out.  Most people get their first tarantula from a petshop, and most pet shops only carry rosies and pinkies.  Of those two I would definitely suggest a rose hair as a first.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 19, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> They are up for sale and hobbyists over look this species.


In the interest of making it easier to find for people who might want to start with them, can you give us a link where they are available? I checked all my usual online breeders and couldn't find them. Thanks!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 19, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> In the interest of making it easier to find for people who might want to start with them, can you give us a link where they are available? I checked all my usual online breeders and couldn't find them. Thanks!


 Exoskeleton Invertebrates pm me if you like.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 19, 2017)

Rittdk01 said:


> I have two Rosies that I like a lot.  In all honesty, most of my tarantulas aren't real exciting, or much different from the rose hairs.  I've had them for a few  years, and have yet to see anything resembling aggression from either one.  The biggest I have handled countless times (I know, I don't handle any these days), so I can say they are my most docile---or can tolerate handling the best.  I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I really enjoyed them when I was just starting out.  Most people get their first tarantula from a petshop, and most pet shops only carry rosies and pinkies.  Of those two I would definitely suggest a rose hair as a first.


 Grammostola porteri aren't that defensive of how people make them to be. Sure they can bite like any other tarantulas, since I've dealt with all three species number #1 - Aphonopelma chalcodes "New River" is the least to get as a beginner species. Like I stated before this species has mood swings. Number #2 Grammostola porteri would be better than chalcodes, it's been years since I had a porteri try to bite. Number Grammostola sp. "Concepcion" far the best tarantula in the world as beginner species. Never had a threat pose or try to bite. Not that's is going to hurt you anyways that will make anyone go to mom and cry about it.


----------



## smitje (Mar 19, 2017)

I love my Grammostola Pulchra, she hangs out on the couch with me and watches tv.


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 19, 2017)

smitje said:


> I love my Grammostola Pulchra, she hangs out on the couch with me and watches tv.


Y'all must be watching the channel with touchy feely Closed Captioning (CC).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## smitje (Mar 19, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> Y'all must be watching the channel with touchy feely Closed Captioning (CC).


She always wants the Portuguese subtitels

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 19, 2017)

smitje said:


> I love my Grammostola Pulchra, she hangs out on the couch with me and watches tv.


 And let me guess you guys watch "Days of Our Lives".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## smitje (Mar 19, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> And let me guess you guys watch "Days of Our Lives".


No she is to young for that  spongebob gives her good vibrations

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## grayzone (Mar 19, 2017)

Aline Lassala said:


> So i'm looking for a very docile tarantula that doesn't mind being held.(i know temperament is a hit or miss but) I've heard rose hairs can be moody and defensive and i've heard majority of Arizona blondes are really chill and sweet, even the wild caught. Id like opinions on which is better? I know tarantulas are more "look don't touch" pets.. but i really want to be able to handle mine.


Rosies are generally docile, but di get a bit iffy. Ive had quite a few Aphonopelma and the chalcodes, specifically, always seem to be sweet hearts.. if a "sweetheart" spider is a thing haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Mar 19, 2017)

I did a lot of research before getting my first Ts. I started with l.parahybana.  I have 2, full of attitude and personality at the size of a quarter lol.   I love them, but looking forward to my next ones and researching which I want next.  I have my dream Ts which right now I can't seem to find for sale anywhere but I have more on my list to acquire.  Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Mar 19, 2017)

Aline Lassala said:


> So i'm looking for a very docile tarantula that doesn't mind being held.(i know temperament is a hit or miss but) I've heard rose hairs can be moody and defensive and i've heard majority of Arizona blondes are really chill and sweet, even the wild caught. Id like opinions on which is better? I know tarantulas are more "look don't touch" pets.. but i really want to be able to handle mine.



  going to be blunt...you want a  cuddly pet that you can hold get a hamster, cat, dog....etc..

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 12, 2017)

Aline Lassala said:


> So i'm looking for a very docile tarantula that doesn't mind being held.(i know temperament is a hit or miss but) I've heard rose hairs can be moody and defensive and i've heard majority of Arizona blondes are really chill and sweet, even the wild caught. Id like opinions on which is better? I know tarantulas are more "look don't touch" pets.. but i really want to be able to handle mine.


Might I suggest E.Campestratus. The pink zebra beauty is considered one of, if not the most, docile species on the planet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (May 12, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> Might I suggest E.Campestratus. The pink zebra beauty is considered one of, if not the most, docile species on the planet



Definitely not more docile than E. sp. Red, all things being equal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 12, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Definitely not more docile than E. sp. Red, all things being equal.


True. However a Euthalus sp. Red is so small it couldn't harm you, anyway


----------



## viper69 (May 12, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> True. However a Euthalus sp. Red is so small it couldn't harm you, anyway


Also true, but we aren't speaking about harm, we are speaking about their disposition.


----------



## Brave Noseless (Aug 6, 2019)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I'd go for the Arizona blonde which is the common name. In forums like this we use the scientific name which would be Aphonopelma chalcodes. The names just helps us determine which species you'e talking about.
> 
> Back to the point. the chalcodes (blonde) would be an overall better choice for two main reasons, those being:
> Rose hairs an fast for really long times, possibly a year or more. This can lead to anxiety for new keepers. Also like you said the Rose hairs (Grammastola rosea/ porteri/ northern) can have mood swings, one day it's a teddy bear and the next it's a demon spawn.
> ...


Arizona Blonds aren't always friendly too ya know


----------

